# LIFX: The Light Bulb Reinvented



## LondonDragon (13 Mar 2013)

These look interesting, I am sure Alastair with his DIY lumminaire would love some of these!!

LIFX: The Light Bulb Reinvented by Phil Bosua — Kickstarter

You can basically make them any colour to suite your preference!

This technology in a smart tank Lumminaire and the possibilities are endless


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> These look interesting, I am sure Alastair with his DIY lumminaire would love some of these!!
> 
> LIFX: The Light Bulb Reinvented by Phil Bosua — Kickstarter
> 
> ...



What a fantastic idea, this could be massive. This is set to change life as we know it


----------



## BIN578 (14 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> What a fantastic idea, this could be massive. This is set to change life as we know it


 
Its life Jim. But not as we know it !
NO, its LIFX !  hehe.  This looks awesome.  Wonder what the price will be.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

BIN578 said:


> Wonder what the price will be.


$50 per bulb they say!


----------



## kirk (14 Mar 2013)

Great if your the type who leaves lights on when your on holiday. So I can see the sense in a couple of them.


----------



## Alastair (14 Mar 2013)

Awesome. Just book marked that page. Definitely worth a try I think


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Mar 2013)

Very nice 
FYI the Hungarian folks are ahead a bit.  They did a Bluetooth one which is already a product and cheaper. So not a kickstart stuff
BluetoothBulb | Light up your life


----------



## thelats1981 (15 Mar 2013)

Victor, Almost too far ahead! does anyone still use blue tooth?! maybe we'll  see these bulbs released in the shape of an apple. 'ifruit'...


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Mar 2013)

thelats1981 said:


> Victor, Almost too far ahead! does anyone still use blue tooth?! maybe we'll see these bulbs released in the shape of an apple. 'ifruit'...


 
Well the whole thing is still for geeks. I have many tech gadgets, but i do not feel that i need one of these..... looks like i am getting older.


----------



## linkinruss (17 Mar 2013)

I wish I had put money down on this kick starter project. 
Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## mafoo (19 Mar 2013)

Phillips have had an identical product out for a while call the the Hue Philips hue
£180 for the 3 bulb and controller starter kit (it can be controlled by iPhone/pc/raspberry pi/etc over wifi as well), £50 for extra bulbs.


----------

